# PR/immigration To singapore



## anu107 (Dec 11, 2011)

hi
I am 38 years old having son of 18 years. i have good knowledge of computer
presently i am working as social worker with different ngo's in india.
i am running my own ngo and consultancy services also in india.
i want to apply for the pr of singapore
can you help me out.....

how can i apply for SPR
Wha are the requirements
how long does the processing take

thank you


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

did you take time to go through the ICA site - ICA - Immigration & Checkpoints Authority of Singapore ?

You cannot apply PR without getting a job here, and of late, the only other option of Landed PR has been stopped by the Singapore govt due to abuses and more .. 

Do take your time to read up on Immigration site.

ICA - Immigration & Checkpoints Authority of Singapore has all your answers.


----------



## chrisjmonisse (Aug 31, 2011)

@ ecureilx 

thanks for the link it really gives some good info on PR details and requirements.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

And Singapore doesn't actively promote immigration, like western countries, australia and US ..


----------

